# I've never seen this coilover before...



## knock_it_off_hudson (Apr 30, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=42609&item=7905050137&rd=1

Is this the first real coilover for the b13 or is there another? It looks promising...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it's not the first real one iirc.

next time use the suspension forum


----------



## knock_it_off_hudson (Apr 30, 2004)

chimmike said:


> it's not the first real one iirc.
> 
> next time use the suspension forum


I did but I couldn't find it (it's kind of a mess) so maybe I'm just not putting in the right keywords. I kinda figured this might be in the wrong forum. My bad.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

knock_it_off_hudson said:


> I did but I couldn't find it (it's kind of a mess) so maybe I'm just not putting in the right keywords. I kinda figured this might be in the wrong forum. My bad.


If you're wondering about the quality of the equipment, it sounds like they aren't up to Tein standards but they're not bad at all either. The guys at ProbeTalk.com were estatic when someone set up a GB for them (since this was the first relatively inexpensive threaded height-adjustable coilover kit for them) to be sold under the K-sport brand name. If you want to see a good number of testimonials, I'd check over there as well (since I don't think too many people here have them installed).


----------



## SpIcEz (Jun 26, 2002)

Many Nissan's have the D2's.

At least 60 240sx's have bought the D2's.
Many of the drifters, are now running them.

A bunch of B13's and B14's on http://www.sr20forum.com run the D2's.

And I installed B14 D2's on my B15, though I wouldnt suggest it, Im hardcore 

I love them, great quality. And cheap price.

This is why : 
http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=83457&highlight=d2*

My car on D2's :










More info on D2's with B13's and B14 Sentra's.

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=74406&highlight=d2*


----------

